
Scientists marvel at ‘increasingly non-natural’ Arctic warmth - r721
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2017/02/01/beyond-the-extreme-scientists-marvel-at-increasingly-non-natural-arctic-warmth/?utm_term=.beecf548b60e
======
keeringplastik
Every time I read about arctic ocean ice cover and warming of the north pole
it reminds me of the work of Ewing and Donn.

They theorized that the ice age cycle is driven (in conjunction with
malinkovitch cycles) by loss of sea ice which then drives increased 'lake
effect' snowfall across the landmass surrounding the arctic. If the snowfalls
are sufficiently deep to resist summer melting, then it begins accumulating
each year, increasing the albedo of the polar regions and decreasing temps.

Thus a warm ocean/cold landmass equilibrium is established which results in
consistent glaciation over the ensuing millenia, until the oceans drop low
enough that the source if arctic moisture is no longer present, and the rate
of snowfall is less than the rate of melting.

This obviously raises the possibility that anthropogenic global warming
ironically hastens the arrival of the next ice age. Could the tipping point
occur within our lifetime? Something I pondered this past summer as I camped
where not 100 years ago 300 feet of ice rested at Anderson glacier.

